# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Saba >  >  The Gate House

## Theresa

Earlier this month, we visited Saba for the first time and spent two nights at the Gate House.  We had a wonderful time, thanks in large part to the incredibly warm hospitality of Lyliane and Michel Job, owners of the Gate House.  Lodging is basic, clean, and comfortable.  The views from every part of the property (located on a cliff in Hell's Gate) are simply stunning.  They will take your breath away.  On a clear day, you can see five or six other islands.  It felt somewhat bittersweet to see St. Barth and yet not be there, but Lyliane and Michel more than made up for it.

Michel is a magician in the kitchen.  Breakfast was made to order, and lunch and dinner choices made it difficult to make a decision.  Evertyhing we ordered was amazing and beautifully presented.  And the wine selection?  Ooh la la!

We look forward to a return visit.

----------


## andynap

You seem to have an affinity for B&amp;Bs- :-) Not a bad thing.

----------


## Theresa

True, but the Gate House definitely isn't a typical B&amp;B.  Like the island itself, there's nothing typical about it.  I believe you and Phyllis would enjoy it :-)

----------


## nnoska

saba is a great island, i would never pass on a chance to visit there, glad to see you had fun.

----------


## Voosh

A special place. Glad you got to enjoy it. St.B and Saba are always real treats.

----------

